# Books about life in Cyprus?



## tocyprus (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you know any good books about life in Cyprus? Have you read any books about Cyprus?


----------



## Andrew79 (Sep 13, 2007)

I've just read a corker! It's called The Cypriot and it's by Andreas Koumi, I think you can get it on Amazon.


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

Just received the book from Amazon after reading this thread. Read 10 pages on the tube this morning and can't wait to read more! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

A walk with Aphrodite By Peter Breakwell.

Its an interesting account of the Authors journey on foot over 700 kilomtres through isolated villages to raise funds for the Paphos general hospital.


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

Veronica said:


> A walk with Aphrodite By Peter Breakwell.
> 
> Its an interesting account of the Authors journey on foot over 700 kilomtres through isolated villages to raise funds for the Paphos general hospital.


_A walk with Aphrodite By Peter Breakwell_

This book is out of print.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Blackie said:


> _A walk with Aphrodite By Peter Breakwell_
> 
> This book is out of print.


Still available through Amazon and the Hellenic book store.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> Still available through Amazon and the Hellenic book store.


Yep I checked it was still available before giving the details


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Bitter Lemons is an older one and is an autobiographical work by writer Lawrence Durrell, describing the three years (1953-1956) he spent on the island. The book was awarded the Duff Cooper Prize for 1957, the second year the Prize was awarded. 

The book charts Durrell's experiences on Cyprus and the people he met and befriended, as well as charting the progress of the Cypriot "Enosis" movement, which plunged the island into chaos and violence. Comic moments include Durrell's house-buying adventure, and the visits of his mother and brother, naturalist Gerald Durrell. Durrell settled in the village of Bellapais which is on the Turkish side.


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Yep I checked it was still available before giving the details


Amazon UK has only secondhand editions sold by other vendors


----------



## Blackie (Jun 21, 2009)

Jon and Gaynor Do you mean the Helenic Book Service? if not where is the Hellenic book store?


----------



## HandK (Jan 11, 2010)

I just bought A Walk With Aphrodite for 1p plus £2.75 p&p off Amazon. Yes it is pre owned but it is in superb condition, and for less than 3 quid a bargain in my opinion (especially since both my husband and I read it from cover to cover). We plan on visiting some of the places we found interesting when we next come out, places we would probably not have known of otherwise.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Plastic bag trees*

Plastic bag treees and other Cyprus Phenomena by Valerie Day.

You can get it direct from Valerie by emailing her at [email protected]


----------

